# Ford Crystal (Blue) Frost Metallic



## WildDesigns (12 mo ago)

I'm looking for a hobby paint that is a close match to Ford's Crystal Frost metallic. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Do you have an example or a color card to show the color you want?


----------



## WildDesigns (12 mo ago)

Here is a stock photo of a 1991 Ford Thunderbird in the Crystal Blue Frost.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Turns out there is 2 different Crystal Blue Frosts. Your photo to me looks to be the Pstl St and not the Crystal Clear. But choose either one at the link below and it will tell you the right automotive paint sources. An auto parts store should have at least one of the brands available or you can take the # to an auto paint store and get it made for you. You will need a primer depending on the paint base mix you get. Or tell them you want to paint over plastic and they can mix with a non plastic eating formula for you.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

You might try a NAPA store or a Knecht's.


----------

